# External DSP Plugin Processors



## 0bazooka_joe0

Being an Imac owner and having searched everywhere, I was wondering if there are any other EXTERNAL (not PCI or PCIA) DSP processors such as the TC electronics PowerCore Compact that connect via Firewire.

This is the TC electronics device
http://www.tcelectronic.com/PowerCoreCompact.asp


----------



## maikol

Hi Joe,

SSL Duende
This  also looks interesting. It is a VST plugins external host, basically a small rackmount computer that you connect to your DAW via USB, and that hosts your VST plugins, freeing your computer processor/RAM.

I'm sure there are other things like that, but i'm no expert in plugins (i mix in a big analog desk, so those are pretty useless), so other people will tell you i hope!

Hope this helps anyway...


----------



## jonathanm

Check out the Focusrite Liquid Mix and Liquid Mix 16 - great sounding boxes with some pretty good emulations, and the 16 is pretty cheap


----------



## marco_ktl

I have a LiquidMix processor. Have to say it sounds good, the emulations are pretty nice. But I had some issues with the hardware... Maybe I've just been unlucky with my unit. :scratch:
For a portable mixing solution is defintly OK.

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## jonathanm

What problems did you have? What platform are you on?


----------



## marco_ktl

The firewire controller on my LiquiMix just burned, it took 6 months for the assistence to find this out :huh:

I'm using it with my PowerBookG4 now, as a part of my portable setup.

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## jonathanm

I think that's more of a firewire issue than a liquid mix issue - firewire doesn't handle hot plugging very well, so if you plug or unplug while its on it can fry something...


----------



## marco_ktl

Yes, that's one thing I learned... FW is like an old serial port: once plugged, leave it!


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0

maikol said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> SSL Duende
> This  also looks interesting. It is a VST plugins external host, basically a small rackmount computer that you connect to your DAW via USB, and that hosts your VST plugins, freeing your computer processor/RAM.
> 
> I'm sure there are other things like that, but i'm no expert in plugins (i mix in a big analog desk, so those are pretty useless), so other people will tell you i hope!
> 
> Hope this helps anyway...


Thanks a bunch that does help.


----------



## DOMC

Ive used powercore and liquid mix and duende. All have good and bad points. I like them all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

